# New here from Texas



## cook (Nov 12, 2010)

Hello everybody,first post just wanted to say hi and I look forward to meeting everyone and learning your different ideas on training and diet.
I`ve been lifting weights since 1977.I competed in powerlifting for awhile and at 51 years old I still train just as hard as ever,not as heavy but I`m trying.I post on a couple of sites and that`s where I heard about this one.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 12, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*cook* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 12, 2010)

welcome to IM!


----------



## cook (Nov 12, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> welcome to IM!


 Thanks Heavyiron, I see a few familiar names here.


----------



## jbenmedic (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome, cook. Glad to see another Texan in here.


----------



## cook (Nov 12, 2010)

jbenmedic said:


> Welcome, cook. Glad to see another Texan in here.


 Thank you jbenmedic.I`m in Ft. Worth.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------

